# 1. Frohnstetter MTB Event im Schmeiental



## mibooo (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

muß mal etwas Werbung machen für meine Nachbar. Dor findet am Samstag, 19. September 2009 der erste MTB Marathon statt!

Zur Auswahl stehen 2 Strecken:
1) 32 km / 700 Hm
2) 59 km /1300 Hm

Mehr Infos: http://www.rv-frohnstetten.de/seite8.html

Der Marathon in Frohnstetten ist ca. 20 Minuten vom Albstadt-Bike-Marathon entfernt, dieser dürfte dem einen oder anderen ja bekannt sein.

Bin die Strecke mal mit einem Kumpel abgefahren und im Vergleich zum Albstadt-Bike-Marathon finde ich Sie insgesammt gesehen sowohl technisch als auch konditionell ein Level höher. 

Also wer Zeit und Bock hat - ANMELDEN


----------



## boulder2002 (23. August 2009)

Ist die Strecke ausgeschildert ?

Das Startgeld ist übrigens grenzwertig, wobei dieses Jahr leider einige Veranstalter deutlich mehr Geld verlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mibooo (24. August 2009)

Nein die Strecke ist nicht ausgeschildert. Ich komm aber aus der Gegend und kenn einen Teil der Strecke. Den Rest kann man sich mit der Karte auf der Homepage gut zusammenreimen.


----------



## Biking-Burns (25. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir auch schon die Strecke angeschaut. Ist wie Mibooo sagt sehr "nett" zu fahren (sammelt Höhe auf gleichmäßigen Anstiegen, ...).

Was ich jedoch auch von vielen Kollegen so mitbekomme ist das Startgeld für dieses Event zu hoch. Da hätten 20  o.ä. sicherlich auch ausgereicht. 

Wie auch immer ... ich werde am Start sein.

Grüße an meine Biker Kollegen


----------



## cluso (26. August 2009)

Ich bin dabei.

(Stimmt ordentlicher Preis, aber wenn die Orga stimmt ist zu verkraften, und andere Maras kosten ähnlich).

Wer noch hier aus dem Forum?

Dann noch der Engelcup in Daugendorf und das Jahr ist um...


Grüße


----------



## uphillking (26. August 2009)

Finde das Startgeld auch zu hoch. Zumal für die erstmalige Austragung.
Es scheinen doch immer mehr Dorfvereine ne "schnelle Mark" mit den dummen Bikern machen zu wollen. Bei solchen mini Events mit vielleicht max.100 Teilnehmern läuft doch eh alles ehrenamtlich über die örtlichen Vereine. Was bitte rechtfertigt da ein Startgeld von 30 euro? Ein T-Shirt für 5 euro Warenwert etwa?


----------



## cluso (19. September 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Finde das Startgeld auch zu hoch. Zumal für die erstmalige Austragung.
> Es scheinen doch immer mehr Dorfvereine ne "schnelle Mark" mit den dummen Bikern machen zu wollen. Bei solchen mini Events mit vielleicht max.100 Teilnehmern läuft doch eh alles ehrenamtlich über die örtlichen Vereine. Was bitte rechtfertigt da ein Startgeld von 30 euro? Ein T-Shirt für 5 euro Warenwert etwa?




So Fazit: fast 200 Starter, sehr angenehme Atmosphäre und bemühte und freundliche Helfer. 

Strecke war nett und hat Spaß gemacht.

Alles in allem m.A.n. empfehlenswert. 

Startgeld ist zwar recht hoch, aber in der Kategorie bewegen sich wohl langsam alle Events. 

Wer ist noch mitgefahren?

Grüße


----------



## Biking-Burns (20. September 2009)

Hallo miteinander

So wie "cluso" vorangegangen ist gilt es nun ein Fazit zu ziehen.

Alles in kÃ¼rze:
Ich habe die Startnummer am Freitag geholt (Startnummer ohne Transponder, 3 Kabelbinder und ein Fruchtriegel eines Discounters) // warum gibtâs nicht einmal ne TÃ¼te dazu? 

Das Rennen an fÃ¼r sich war wirklich gut organsiert, also gute Steckenbeschilderung, 15 Checkpoints wo fÃ¼r den Notfall Helfer stehen.
THW war auch da, leider konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen warum THW nicht am Ende gefÃ¤hrlicher Abfahrten stand.

Thema Verpflegung: Es gab GetrÃ¤nke (Cola und ein "ISO" GetrÃ¤nk ..., zum Essen Bananen und KuchenstÃ¼ckchen).

Nach dem Rennen: 
Jeder musste seine Adresse hinterlassen, da das Finisher  T-Shirt nachgeschickt wird. SCHADE! Auch die Startnummern musste man abgeben - wo gibtâs denn sowas!!!
Warum kann man nicht im Vorfeld bei der Anmeldung die GrÃ¶Ãe angeben, dann kann der Organisator entsprechend die Shirts bestellen und hat auch nicht zu viele auf Lager. Aber diese MaÃnahme mit dem nachschicken finde ich nicht gut! (meine PersÃ¶nliche Meinung).
Sollten die Shirts leider nicht pÃ¼nktlich produziert worden sein kann ich es verstehen.

Jetzt noch was anderes: 
Es gab nach dem Rennen noch eine Verlosung. Hauptpreis war ein Merida MTB. Der Typ der ausgelost wurde war nicht mehr da. Die Organisatoren wollten dann einfach unter den anwesenden Teilnehmern die Preise weiter verlosen. HALLO WO SIND WIR DENN!!! Wenn was verlost wird, dann bekommt es auch der Gewinner! Naja der Typ tauchte dann doch noch auf und konnte seinen Hauptpreis entgegennehmen. 
Bei anderen Preisen lief es gleich. Auslosung, wenn kein Gewinner da war wurde so lange verlost bis jemand sich meldete. 
Es musste auch niemand belegen, dass er die entsprechende Startnummer war, hÃ¤tte jeder sich nen Preis abholen kÃ¶nnen... Das nÃ¤chste mal evtl. etwas anders gestalten.
Und wenn dann muss allen Teilnehmern mitgeteilt werden, dass man da bleiben soll wegen der Verlosung. Ansonsten kann man die Preise einfach so spÃ¤t verlosen, bis nur noch die "Locals" da sind und untereinander sich die Preise zuschieben.

Naja ich will mich letztlich wirklich nur konstruktiv gegenÃ¼ber dem Veranstalter hier melden. Es gibt sicherlich noch einiges was es bei FortfÃ¼hrung dieser Veranstaltung zu verbessern gibt. 
Da niemand perfekt ist und es sich eher um Kleinigkeiten handelt, die MIR nicht gepasst haben ziehe ich trotzdem ein POSITIVES FAZIT!

Wie denkt ihr darÃ¼ber?

GrÃ¼Ãe Biking-Burns


----------



## cluso (20. September 2009)

Biking-Burns schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr darüber?



Hi ho Biking-Burns,

stimmt die Verlosung war der Hammer. 
Der "Moderator" hat in unserer Truppe für ordentlich Lacher gesorgt.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist das manche Warnschilder viel zu kurz vor der kritischen Stelle aufgestellt wurden.

Verpflegungsmässig fand ich völlig okay. (Ich finde die meisten Iso-, Riegel-, Gelsorten einfach nur widerlich (hatte dieses Jahr schon Gel das mich an WC-Reiniger erinnerte) und nehm deshalb mein eigenes Zeugs. Da ist mir einfaches Wasser und simples Obst lieber  ).

Hab kürzlich bei einem anderen Rennen mitgemacht die über 20x ausgetragen wird. Da hat es nur Wasser und gesüssten Tee gegeben, und das zum selben Preis.  :eek.

Da ist sicherlich noch Potenial zur Verbesserung bei einer etwaigen Fortsetzung. 

Bei den T-Shirts ist was in der Druckerei verbockt worden. Deshalb das nachschicken. 

Grüße

C.


----------



## mibooo (20. September 2009)

Ich bin auch gestern mitgefahren und kann positives aber auch negatives sagen.

+
Stecke sehr gut ausgeschildert und abgesperrt, viele Helfer vor Ort. Nicht nur "normale" Streckenposten sondern auch THW, was ich sehr gut finde.
Verpflegung fand ich gut. Außer Bananen und Wasser nehm ich sonst auch nix-weiß ja nicht ob ich die Riegel die sonst immer ausliegen vertrage. Mir wurde auch schnell die Flasche gefüllt und problemlos im vorbeifahren ne Banane+Becher gereicht. 
Gute Organisation. Parkplatze gut ausgeschilder.

-
war auch überrascht als ich von meinem Kumpel (der mir die Startnummer geholt hat) die Nummer ohne Transponder, 3 Kabelbinder und nen 0815 Riegel in die Hände drückte.
Das mit dem Adresse hinterlassen nach dem Rennen fand ich auch nicht optimal. Da komm ich ausgepauert und mit Krämpfen ins Ziel und anstatt Kuchen und Getränke muß ich mich erst zum Adresse hinterlassen anstellen... aber so wie Clusosagt, hat die Druckerei ja da was verbockt.



+-
Die Strecke war nicht nicht langweilig, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schnell. Nach der Verpflegungsstation ging es (mit ein paar kleinen Wellen) eigentlich nur Vollgas leicht bis stark bergab. Da hätten ein paar Steigungen gefehlt, die das Feld wieder zusammengerückt hätten. Schnell kann jeder fahren, am Berg zeigt sich wer was kann.
Anstatt ein paar Preisen bei der Verlosung hätte man nach dem Rennen jedem Starter einen Teller Spaghetti spendieren können. Bei dem Startgeld hätte das doch drin sein müssen. 
Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber gewesen, dass die wo die Kurz-Strecke fahren 10-15 Minuten vorher losgelassen werden. 
Die Verpflegungsstelle im Ziel hätte man zweiteilen sollen. Eine für die wo nach einer Runde ins Ziel kommen und "rumstehen und Relaxen" und eine zweite für die wo Lang fahren und schnell ihre Flasche füllen wollen.

FAZIT: 
Ich denk ich hab nur Kleinigkeiten zu bemängeln und wäre auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Und dann mindestens 15 Minuten schneller ;-)

P.S: Gute Idee mit den Mülleimern nach der Verpflegungsstation. Hat was vom Biathlon - Biken und Zielwerfen


----------



## wenterlenger (22. September 2009)

Hallo erstma !

ich bin am Samstag auch mitgefahren, und muss jetzt auch meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Startgeld: Für die Leistung wohl etwas hoch. - Aber beim nächsten mal, fürs gleiche Geld , bissle mehr Leistung, dann passt das schon.

Strecke: War für meinen Geschmack ziemlich gut ausgeschildert, aber gerade an der 
langen schnellen Waldpassage vor Storzingen zu wenig Posten. ( Oder war ich einfach nur zu schnell??)

Freu mich schon auf's nächste Jahr.

Miboo: --Die Verpflegungsstelle im Ziel *war* übrigens zweigeteilt.!!
Links: Kurz < ----->Rechts : Lang 

Gruss W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. September 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Es scheinen doch immer mehr Dorfvereine ne "schnelle Mark" mit den dummen Bikern machen zu wollen. Bei solchen mini Events mit vielleicht max.100 Teilnehmern läuft doch eh alles ehrenamtlich über die örtlichen Vereine.


Auf der einen Seite hast du schon recht, ist ne menge Geld.
Auf der anderen Seite gebe ich das Geld lieber einem Dorfverein mit funktionierender Jugendarbeit als einer zweifelhaften Eventagentur.
Freu mich schon auf den Engel Cup!


----------



## cluso (22. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite hast du schon recht, ist ne menge Geld.
> Auf der anderen Seite gebe ich das Geld lieber einem Dorfverein mit funktionierender Jugendarbeit als einer zweifelhaften Eventagentur.
> Freu mich schon auf den Engel Cup!






Und beim Engel Cup wäre ich auch gern mitgefahren (hab da noch ne Rechnung offen)....


----------



## mibooo (24. September 2009)

wenterlenger schrieb:


> Miboo: --Die Verpflegungsstelle im Ziel *war* übrigens zweigeteilt.!!
> Links: Kurz < ----->Rechts : Lang
> 
> Gruss W.



Dann nehm ich das natürlich zurück. Im eifer des Gefechts hab ich das wohl übersehen. Das nächste mal weiß ich es ja 

Engel Cup wollt ich und mein Kumple auch mitfahren, aber ist ja leider voll   Dann halt das nächste mal


----------



## aka (24. September 2009)

FYI: hier ein Bericht vom Gewinner des Rennens - 
http://matzegaertner.de/index.php?pid=200&abt=&bid=090920110043
Auch dessen andere Berichte finde ich recht lesenswert.


----------



## JHDVi (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Gibts was neues zum Frohnstetten MTB?

Ist die Strecke noch die Gleiche wie 2009?

Wenn nein, wo gibts eine GPX zum Probefahren?

GrußJH


----------

